# Approximate cost to furnish a two bed house in Melbourne



## mousehunt (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I am planning to rent a 2/ 3 bedroom house in Melbourne. I am taking my TV with me and most of the rentals seem to have cooking facilities, dishwasher etc. That leaves behind furniture and basic electric appliances such as fidge and washing machine.
What will be the approximate cost of furnishing a small house for basic living? Fantasic furnitures is offering a package of 2000$ for the whole house. Is that a good deal by oz standards or will I be better off buying each item separately? Is there any other good dealers for new or used furniture?
Also please help me with the average price of a fridge/ washing machine- small units will do as we are a couple with a toddler
Thanking in advance for any useful suggestions
MH


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

mousehunt said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am planning to rent a 2/ 3 bedroom house in Melbourne. I am taking my TV with me and most of the rentals seem to have cooking facilities, dishwasher etc. That leaves behind furniture and basic electric appliances such as fidge and washing machine.
> What will be the approximate cost of furnishing a small house for basic living? Fantasic furnitures is offering a package of 2000$ for the whole house. Is that a good deal by oz standards or will I be better off buying each item separately? Is there any other good dealers for new or used furniture?
> Also please help me with the average price of a fridge/ washing machine- small units will do as we are a couple with a toddler
> ...


Have you gone through the sticky posts on the forum by Dolly, most of your questions are answered. Plus, I remember a very descriptive thread from sattyseven recently on their experience furnishing their house, I am adding the links here:

1. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-living-australia/38398-1-week-brisbane.html
2. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/38402-some-prices-few-shops.html


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Isnt buying form IKEA a better option or going for second hand good better than using rented things. that way you can discard them as and when you are ready to buy new. the cost would more or less be the same.. check your options b4 deciding..


----------



## mousehunt (Apr 24, 2010)

Thank u Mr.India..I will go through them
Hi anj - I was, infact, speaking about buying new/ used items rather than renting them. Also from reading the various threads, I gather its better to rent an unfurnished house and buy furniture than paying extra for a furnished house, provided you plan to stay for more than 6months. But even most of the unfurnished houses seems to have cooking facilities like oven or gas, sometimes with dishwasher as well.
Didnt know about IKEA. Will definitely check it out
cheers
MH


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

mousehunt said:


> Thank u Mr.India..I will go through them
> Hi anj - I was, infact, speaking about buying new/ used items rather than renting them. Also from reading the various threads, I gather its better to rent an unfurnished house and buy furniture than paying extra for a furnished house, provided you plan to stay for more than 6months. But even most of the unfurnished houses seems to have cooking facilities like oven or gas, sometimes with dishwasher as well.
> Didnt know about IKEA. Will definitely check it out
> cheers
> MH


Will dig out my bills and let you know our costs later today. If you want furniture that lasts (and won't chip and crack) then I wouldn't advise fantastic furniture. Ikea also have some really cheap furniture (if you don't mind ikea i.e)

HTH, got to get the kids ready for school.


----------



## mousehunt (Apr 24, 2010)

Bbay2Oz said:


> Will dig out my bills and let you know our costs later today. If you want furniture that lasts (and won't chip and crack) then I wouldn't advise fantastic furniture. Ikea also have some really cheap furniture (if you don't mind ikea i.e)
> 
> HTH, got to get the kids ready for school.


That will be great.....thank you


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I have to say if you're looking for 'quality' furniture, you won't get it here. We've trawled shops and basically not found anything. We have friends that are moving over here in a few weeks time (they've lived here previously) and they've gone out and bought new furniture to bring out with them.

Have a look at the "A list of things to do when you arrive......" sticky at the top of the forum page. At the bottom of the posts are a list of furniture/electrical stores - it'll give you an idea of how much things cost over here.

Dolly


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

mousehunt said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am planning to rent a 2/ 3 bedroom house in Melbourne. I am taking my TV with me and most of the rentals seem to have cooking facilities, dishwasher etc. That leaves behind furniture and basic electric appliances such as fidge and washing machine.
> What will be the approximate cost of furnishing a small house for basic living? Fs is offering a package of 2000$ for the whole house. Is that a good deal by oz standards or will I be better off buying each item separately? Is there any other good dealers for new or used furniture?
> Also please help me with the average price of a fridge/ washing machine- small units will do as we are a couple with a toddler
> ...


As promised.....we haven't shipped our household goods/furniture yet, so most of the furniture below will be gotten rid off.

Remember to bargain/negotiate like crazy EVERYWHERE. Even electronics stores. We got our bill down by almost $1000 at Clive Peeters. Most places you have a 30 day price guarantee - so if you buy something and then find the same thing thing cheaper in another shop, simply get a quote (or click a pic on your mobile) and go back. They will refund you the difference 




*Fantastic Furniture*
1 Sofa/bed - on special from Fantastic Furniture - $ 299 
A huge study table - $ 199
Delivery charge: $ 65
*Total $563*

*From Forty Winks*
1 queen double mattress - $889
1 Single mattress - $ 589
Delivery - $ 60
*Total: $ 1538*

*Snooze - Hawthorn*
1 Double Queen Bed - $ 399
Single Bed - $250
Delivery - 50
*Total $ 699*


*Ikea:* sorry can’t find the bill – you can check the prices here: IKEA | Welcome to IKEA Australia
Dining table and 4 chairs - $ 129
TV table (think it was around $ 60)
Study Chair (around $ 129 – large back, swivel)
Children's study table and chair – think around $ 100
2 stackable chairs - $ 40
1 small centre/side table - $ 20

*Clive Peeters* - Richmond

Panasonic 25L 1000W microwave - $ 160
LG Front load 7kg $ 783
422L 2 door frost free fridge - LG $999
46" Sony LCD - $ 2549
Nile Vaccum cleaner LG - $250
Steam Iron Tefal - $ 74
Extended warranty on fridge and washing machine - $210
Delivery - $ 90
*Total - $ 4831*

Mobile Phone – Highly recommend Just mobile
Internet – I would recommend tpg (I have their ADSL2+ and mobile package)
*Stay away from Telstra.*


----------



## mousehunt (Apr 24, 2010)

That was fantastic Bbay2oz. Very useful .........Thank you
And thank you Dolly- will check it out


----------



## ozthedream (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi MH 

Trust you must have settled in by now . So how did you finally go about buying your stuff our - good to know your experience and ideas 

cheers


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Bbay2Oz said:


> Mobile Phone – Highly recommend Just mobile
> Internet – I would recommend tpg (I have their ADSL2+ and mobile package)
> *Stay away from Telstra.*


It depends...Telstra is expensive, but their network is by far the best...if you need network coverage, telstra has no equal.

Vodafone is a good provider with moderate rates but their network can get a bit iffy at times...

TPG uses the Optus network, which is also a good option...

for mobiles you have to check which provider has good coverage in your area...even in the middle of the city there can be blackspots where one or more providers can have poor signal reception.


----------

